# Chapman University Television Writing and Producing BFA



## Dorothy (Apr 7, 2018)

I will be attending Chapman University's Television Writing and Producing program for Fall 2018. I am writing to Chapman undergrad students specifically because the Fall 2018 class will be the first to go through the MFA program. My questions are related to job prospects after the program. From your experience do you, other students, or alumni who have gotten internships and jobs due to their education and experience gained through school? Is it difficult to find internships and jobs during the program? Does it seem like television networks or other employers care about the fact that applicants have the knowledge and skill gained from school? Do you have any advice in that regard or know anyone that I can talk to?

Any response would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi,
I am a Chapman MFA grad and I'm currently working as an assistant editor in the industry (Currently working on the Joel McHale show with Joel McHale as well as Norm MacDonald has a Show). In my experience, Chapman has a pretty strong reputation in post production. There are a few jobs where I got in due to being a Chapman grad. 
Finding jobs/internship is going to really be up to you in general. Many schools touted that they help students find jobs or improve their chances, but to be honest, they don't really do any of that. It's the network you build among your peers that will help you, not the career counseling department.


----------

